# Weekly competition 2012-21



## Mike Hughey (May 22, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F U2 F' U F2 U2 F' R2 U
*2. *R F' R2 U F' U R' U2 F'
*3. *F R' F' R' U R2 F2 U R2
*4. *F' R' U' R F2 U2 R' F R2 U'
*5. *U2 R' U F2 U F' R U2 F U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 R2 U2 B R2 F U2 B U2 F' L' U' B' F R' D R' F R'
*2. *F' R L2 D B' U2 B' R2 F' D L' B2 R U2 F2 L2 B2 L U2 L2 F2
*3. *L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' R B' U F L' B F' U' B2 R2 D
*4. *L2 D2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 B U F D' R' D2 R2 D' L2 R'
*5. *B2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 D' U' L2 F2 L' U2 F U F2 U R F L2 B

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw2 F D2 Uw' U' R' B2 Uw B L Rw R' F L2 U' B D' L Rw R2 D2 U2 L Fw' U2 R' Fw R Fw' Uw2 Rw2 D' R2 D2 U Rw B Fw F R'
*2. *B2 U Rw2 R' B D Uw2 U Rw2 Uw' B2 Uw U2 R2 U' Rw R2 D2 Uw2 F' Uw L2 Fw2 F2 U2 Fw2 L B U2 Rw2 F' U F Rw2 D U' Rw U Fw' U'
*3. *L D2 Uw R D L2 Uw L' R' B' Uw L R' D B2 R' B L' Fw' U' B' Fw Rw D' F2 Uw2 Fw' F Rw U' Fw2 R2 D' R2 D' F' R2 Uw2 L2 Uw
*4. *D' Uw' U2 R2 B F U B2 Fw' L' Fw2 U R D' Rw2 F' U' F' L Fw2 Uw2 B2 U2 Rw' Fw2 F' D' F' L Rw R' D2 L' D U2 B2 Fw' F' R F'
*5. *L2 Uw' B2 Rw U' F' D2 B F2 L Rw2 B Fw2 L' B' Fw' U' L2 Rw B' L2 B' L D' Rw U' L F U' R2 Fw2 L2 Uw' Fw2 L Rw' B F L Rw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw2 Lw2 Rw' R D2 B2 Fw D R2 D' L' Lw Rw R' B' Fw2 L U Bw' L' Lw' R' Uw' R F2 Uw B2 Fw Rw B2 Dw' Rw' Fw' L2 Rw' D Uw2 U' B Fw2 F' Uw2 F Uw' R Bw Fw U Bw2 Uw' Bw2 Fw Rw' Bw' R' Bw' Uw' Rw Uw Rw'
*2. *Fw Dw' Uw' Fw D' Dw2 Bw' D B2 D U' Fw2 Uw U' B' Bw Dw2 Uw' L' U' F' U' L2 U B2 D U Fw Dw' Bw2 Fw' F R' Uw B' Bw Rw R Bw2 D' Dw2 L2 Lw2 U2 R' Uw' U2 Rw' B D Lw' D B U' R' Bw' Fw' R Dw L'
*3. *R' D' B' F D2 L Lw2 Rw' Dw' Uw' B' L' B2 F' D2 Dw Lw2 R F' Rw D' Dw2 Fw Uw Rw' Bw2 Lw B Lw2 R2 F2 Lw2 D2 Rw2 D2 Lw R2 B2 Lw2 F D' U' Fw' L R' D2 Dw2 Uw U Lw2 Uw' U' B Uw' Bw R2 D Fw F R'
*4. *Lw2 R' Dw B' Lw' Rw R2 Uw' L U2 Rw F' Uw2 Bw Rw' Bw Rw B' Dw' U Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw Uw2 Fw Rw2 Fw F2 L' Uw2 B' Dw B Rw' B2 Fw Lw' R Bw' Uw' L2 B2 Rw R B Rw' U2 Rw B' D2 Bw' U2 Rw Fw Lw Rw U2 B'
*5. *Bw2 F2 Rw2 D' Dw Uw2 L Rw' R2 Dw Bw Uw Bw' L' Rw' R Bw' D' L' Lw Rw Bw2 Fw Uw2 F L D Lw' Fw2 F Lw U Bw Fw2 U2 L' Lw2 Rw' R' D2 Dw Lw Rw' R B' Bw2 Lw2 Dw' B2 F2 R Fw2 Dw2 Uw' B Bw2 D U2 Fw F

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R2 2B 3F' 2F L 3R' 2B2 U' 3F2 2F' 2D' 3U2 L 2B2 3U2 L2 B2 2B2 2F R 2B2 2D' 2U' B' 2R F2 2L2 2R2 B U' F2 2R' 2B' 2L2 2D2 B F' 2U' 3F2 3R' U' F2 2D2 2B' F' 3R 2D' 3R 3U2 U' L2 U' B' 3R' B2 2B U2 L 3R' R' 2D2 2L' 3F2 D2 3U' B' 2B 2F U 3R'
*2. *2U U 3R D 3U L 3R 2R2 R' D' 2R 2B 2U 2B2 D' 3U' B2 2B 2F' L2 2L2 D' R 2U2 L' 2L2 3R' 2U 3F2 L' D2 L2 B' R 2B2 F 2D' 3R' 2B2 F2 2R' D' R2 U' 2L F 2U F2 R2 D' B 2F U 2F L 3R 2R R 2D R D 2U' U2 3F 3U' R' F 3U2 2F' 2D2
*3. *L 2L' 2R2 D F 3R2 2R B' 2U 2B' 2U' R D2 2B2 3F2 2R' 2U 2L' 3R' B2 L 3R 2F2 2R' R U B' 2B' 3F2 R2 2D2 R U' R' 2U2 L2 2D' 2B2 2D 3U' U' 3F2 2D2 3F' D 3U' L' F' 2D L' 3R2 R 2U 2R2 3F2 2U2 B2 3F2 2D2 L' 2R 2B2 3R' D2 2U' B 2L 3R D2 3R
*4. *2U 2L' F L' 2R D' R' 3U' 2L' 2F2 L' 2R B2 2F2 F 2D2 2F2 2D F2 D2 3R' 2R R B2 2F2 2U' 2L' 2R2 2D2 3R' 2F' F2 3U R B2 2B' 3R 2B2 2F U 2L2 3R' F2 2D2 L' 3R2 2B' D2 2F' 3R' 2U L 3R 2B' D 2B2 L 2R' 2B' 3R' R 2U 2R B' 3F F' L' 2B2 F2 D'
*5. *2R 2D' B' U B F2 R2 U2 L2 2L2 2F L2 2D' 2B' R 2D' 2U L' 2L2 3F' U' L2 3F 2U U B' U 2B 3F2 2U L2 3R2 R 3U 2F2 F2 3R 3U' F2 3U 3R D2 B 3U' 2R2 2F' 2R' R 3U B' 3F 3U2 2L2 2R' B' U' L2 R' 3F L 2L2 2B 2F2 U' 2L2 D2 2R' D2 3U' 2R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R' 2U' 2L2 B' 2F L' D2 3F 3D2 B 2R' D' 2F' 2R' 2D2 3R 2R' 3D 3B' F' 2R2 2D 3D 2R2 3D2 2B2 3L R' 2B' U B 3R2 U' 2L2 3D 2L' 3L2 2D 2U2 3F 3D' 2F' F 3U 3F 3D U 3R2 2B' U2 2F' F 2L' R' B' 3F F U2 3B 2F F2 2R' D' 2R' B2 3F' 2D' 3B 3L 2R 2B 2F L' 3R' R F 2D 3U2 3L2 2R' R2 2B2 2L 3D R D2 2U' R2 3F' 2D' L2 3R 2R 2D2 U 3B 3L2 3U2 3R 3F'
*2. *2B2 3R' 3U' 2B 3U 2B' 3B 2F' L 3B 2R2 3B2 F2 2U 3F 2D' 2R2 B2 3L' B' D B2 F L' U 3F 3D' 2F' R 3U' 2U2 3L' 2F' U2 3R' 2U' U 2F L 3L 2B L 2R2 2U2 2F2 F2 3D2 L2 R' D 3D 2U R2 2D 3D 2U 3B2 L2 2B2 2F 2L' 2B2 3B2 3F D' 3B2 U' 2R2 3U' 2R' U' L' R 3B' R2 3F U2 3B2 2F' 3L 3F' R2 3F' L' 2R' 2U' B' 2F D2 2B 2D 2U 2R2 R 2D' 3R2 D' R F R'
*3. *2L 3U R' 3D 2R2 D2 U B 3D2 2R B R2 D' 2D2 2U U' B' 2U U' L 3R 2F U2 R' D 3U2 2U' 3B' 2D2 B' F' R2 B F' 3D2 2L 2D2 3R 2D2 3D2 3B U R2 2D' 3U2 2R D2 2D2 3F F2 U' 2R 2D2 B' R2 3B' 2F' F2 3R' 3D2 3L2 D' F2 D 3D' 2U2 U 3F 3R2 3D2 2U' L 2U2 B2 3F2 F' 2L' 3B F2 3R' D' U2 F' 2D' 3F2 3D 2R 3B' U B' U2 2F L 2D 3U' U' 3L' 2R2 R' U'
*4. *2U' 3L2 2D' F' 2R2 B2 2D B 3B' 3F 2L2 2B2 F2 3R2 3U L 3L2 2U' 2R F' 2L2 2R2 F' 3D2 3U B2 2F 2R 2B R B D2 L 2L2 2B' 3L' D2 F' D L2 R2 B2 3D2 2L U' 2L2 3L' R B 3F' 3L' 3R' R2 2F' F' 2U U R2 2U F2 3R 3D2 2F' 3R 2D2 2U2 2B' L 3L' B 2D 3U B 3F2 D' F 2D U B' 2L 3F2 U2 2F' L 2F' 3L 3D 2L B' 2D U2 L 2L' 3B L2 2D R B 3D2 3F'
*5. *2U 2B' 3D' B2 2D2 3U' 3L 3D2 2U2 L2 3L' R 3U 2F 2U2 F' 2R 2D2 U2 2F F' 3D U 2L 3B2 F' 2D 3D 3L2 D 2F D L' 2L' 3L2 2R 3F2 L2 B' L' 2L' 3R 2D 3D 3U B 3L F 3D 2U 3F' 2F D 3D' U' 2B2 3B2 2D2 U' 2B2 3B 2D 3F' D' 2L2 3L2 3F2 L 2D2 3F D2 F' L 3R' R' 2D' 3F' F2 U 2R2 3F' D2 3D' 3F 2F 2R U 3B' F' L' D2 2D' 3U 2F' 2L2 3B' 2D 3F2 3R2 R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R' F' R2 U F R2 U'
*2. *U' R2 F2 R' U R' F U' R2
*3. *U' F2 U' F R' U R' U R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' B2 R' D F2 D F' B U' F' R2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2
*2. *D2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 D B' R' F U2 F2 R2 F' R2 U B2 R'
*3. *L' D2 U2 F2 L F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R' F' D R F D2 F' U B' R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B Uw U2 B2 D2 Uw Fw' R2 F' R' F2 Rw2 U' F2 R' Uw2 U' L Fw' R2 B2 D Uw Fw D' Uw' U B Rw' Uw' Rw2 Uw R Fw L Rw' B2 L' B2
*2. *B' Fw2 F2 D' L' D2 Rw U' R Fw2 L2 Rw Fw Rw2 F R Fw F2 L Uw B Fw2 F' Rw2 B' D Uw' B' F' U B' Fw2 D L2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 B' Fw' F2
*3. *R D2 R F2 D R F Uw2 L U' B' Fw' F2 R D2 L2 D' Fw F2 Rw' R' D U' L B' Uw' U2 R' B' Rw' R Fw' Uw2 U' L R' B2 R2 Uw B

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw2 Uw2 F' L2 Lw Dw Bw' Lw2 Rw2 R' Fw' L' Bw Fw' F L' Rw2 Uw Bw' Fw2 U' Bw R2 D U2 Bw Fw2 U Fw2 Dw2 Bw Fw Uw' L' F2 L' R B' Bw2 F2 L F' D Dw' Fw2 Dw U' R Bw D2 R U2 L' R2 U2 F2 Lw Fw' L' Dw
*2. *U L' Lw' D2 Fw2 R2 Uw' L' D2 L' B' U' F' L' Rw2 Bw2 Lw' F2 D U' Rw2 B Lw2 D2 Dw2 Rw2 D2 L B2 Fw Uw Lw2 Uw U' Rw U2 B D2 Lw2 B' Uw' Fw' R2 D2 Uw2 B' Fw' U2 R B L2 Lw R B2 U' L D B Dw B2
*3. *Dw' Fw2 D2 B2 Dw' R2 F Lw2 U Bw D2 Dw' Fw2 Dw' U' B' Lw' Fw' F D' Dw' Fw R' Fw2 U Rw2 F2 Uw R' Dw2 U2 L2 D Uw' L' B U Lw' R' B' R D Dw Lw' B F2 R U2 Fw' Lw' F' R Fw' D' Rw2 Bw' D' L2 Rw' U

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B' 2D 3U' 3R2 2R D R' 2U2 R' 2D 2L' 2F 2L' 2D' 3F 2D B' 2B2 F' 2R' 2U' B2 2B' 3F2 U2 2L 3F' U2 B 2L2 2D 3U' 2L 3R' 3F' 3R D' 2U' B' D' 2L' D2 2D2 3U' F2 2L2 2U' 2L' 3F' 2F' 3R B2 2U2 L' 3R' 2U' 2L2 2R' R2 U' 2R D2 3U' U2 2L' 2R2 B2 3F U' 3R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U U2 L 2U' B' 2F' 3U B2 2B2 L 3L R' 3F 3L2 2R2 2U2 3B2 2U' U2 B' R' 3D2 2U' F' R2 3U 2F 3L2 3F2 2L2 U 3R' R' 3B' 2D 2F2 R' 2D' 3B2 2U' U' F D' 3F2 3L 2R2 B2 2L2 3L' 2B' 2D2 R2 3F2 2F2 3L' 3B' L2 3R' 3B' 3L' 3R 2D2 3U2 2R' B' 2B2 2L 2R' R 3D' 2U2 U' L' 2L2 3L2 3R' 2B' 3B' 2D2 U2 3R2 U2 3B' F 2R' F' 2L' 2D' R' 2U L 2R' 3B2 L' D 3U2 B' 3B' 2F2 3D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F' R' L D2 B U2 D' B' U2 R' U2 R L2 U2 L' D2 B2 R F2
*2. *L2 D F2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D' L' D F R U' L' F2 L2 F' R2
*3. *U2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' B D' L2 U F2 U2 L B' U2
*4. *D L' F' L2 B2 U' D' L B' R L2 F2 L F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L2
*5. *D R2 D B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 B' R' F' U' B2 R2 U L U B
*6. *R' F2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L' U2 F R B2 U F L' U2 F' D R'
*7. *U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 U B2 L U F2 R' F R' F2 D2 B2
*8. *L2 U2 B L2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' L' U' R' U' R' F D' R' F2
*9. *U' L D R' B' L2 F D L' F' R2 F2 R2 U2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 D'
*10. *F D2 B2 D2 F R2 F D2 F2 U2 F' R U B2 D L D2 R F L F2
*11. *R2 F D2 B' R2 D2 F L2 F' U2 B U F U' B2 R' D2 L B' R' F'
*12. *L2 B2 U' L2 U F2 U' F2 U L R' B' R' B' U' F2 R D F
*13. *D2 L2 F D2 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 B' F U L' R' F' L2 D L2 D2 B2 F'
*14. *L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 F' R' D' B' R2 D' U F' D' B L
*15. *L2 F2 D2 F' D2 F L2 U2 B2 F' L R2 D U2 B' L U2 B2 R B'
*16. *L2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 B F L' U2 F D' F' R F U2
*17. *R2 D U F2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 R D' U' B' L R D2 F R U
*18. *R2 D2 R' U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D B L' R' B D L' D B L
*19. *B2 D2 F D2 F L2 F L2 D2 R2 D2 U B D2 R D U2 L' F R F
*20. *B2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 R B2 U2 R2 F2 D' U' R D U' F' R U' L2 R2
*21. *U2 F2 L2 D U2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' R' U2 R B F2 D' L' U' R' U
*22. *U' R U' L' F' B2 L' B2 D' B2 R F2 B2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2
*23. *R2 D2 R2 U2 B F2 L2 D2 U2 F R' F2 U R' D F' D2 R' F' L R'
*24. *F' R U D' R' F L' F' U2 F D' F2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2
*25. *R2 U B2 R2 U B2 U F2 U L2 D2 B U2 R2 D R B' L2 B2 F
*26. *U' L2 D' F2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 B2 F U' F2 D L U' F U' F2 L'
*27. *B2 U2 L' F2 L2 D2 R D2 R' D2 R D L U B L' D2 U R B U'
*28. *U2 L B2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 R' F2 L F U' F2 R' B U2 L' D U F'
*29. *U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L F' D' R' U' L' D' F D' L' B'
*30. *D R' L' F2 D R F L' B' U' B2 U' B2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 D

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 L2 B D2 L2 F' D2 U2 F D2 B L D F D B U2 L F D' L
*2. *F2 U' L2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 F' L2 R' B' U B F' U2 L' F'
*3. *U L2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 B D' L D2 U L F D B2 U'
*4. *U F2 D' L2 R2 U R2 D' U' F2 L B2 R U2 R2 B' U2 B D2
*5. *B2 U B2 D' R2 U B2 U B2 F U2 F' R2 U' L2 R' B R2 F'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 F2 U B2 D F2 D L2 D B2 L2 R' B2 R2 F' L' D' L2 B2 U F2
*2. *B L B' R2 U R U' D2 B' U B2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D L2 U' R2
*3. *L2 F' L2 B' U2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 L R2 D2 L2 B D U' F2
*4. *R2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U' B' L' D' F R2 D2 F R F U'
*5. *F R' U' F' D L' U B2 R' F' U2 D2 R L2 F2 R B2 L F2 L

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R D' B' D' F B U D R B' U' F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U'
*2. *U R2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' F U' B U2 L R' U F' D' L R'
*3. *D2 B' F D2 R2 B' R2 U2 B U2 B R' F2 D R F2 R' U R' U
*4. *B2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 L' F2 L' U' L' B' F2 R D2
*5. *F2 L2 B L2 R2 F' D2 B2 D2 F' L2 R' U2 R U R B R D2 B2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L D2 U2 L' D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L R' D L2 D' F U' B U2 R B' F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F R2 F2 U' F' R F2 U2 R'
*3. *R2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 F' L D' F U2 B U B' U' L'
*4. *Uw L' Rw2 R' B' Fw D' B D2 Uw U2 Rw2 R B' D2 Fw Rw2 R Fw L' B2 Uw' U2 F' Uw' L' Rw2 Uw B2 D2 B2 U2 F U R2 U2 Rw2 D2 Uw' Rw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 F2 R' U' R' U R2 F' U'
*3. *F2 R' B' L' B2 D' F B U' R L' U' B2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 D'
*4. *Fw Rw B2 F' L2 D' Uw2 F2 L2 U B' D2 L' D' Rw2 Uw F Rw Uw B D' R2 D' Uw B' F U' R2 D2 B Uw' Rw' R2 U F' Uw' Fw U2 B' Fw'
*5. *B2 Bw Fw' F D2 B2 Bw2 Dw2 U' F2 L' Rw Bw L' R' U2 L' Rw' Fw F2 Dw Bw2 Rw Bw R' Bw' D' Dw Uw2 B2 D R2 U' B' F' D Dw' Rw' Uw' L2 Lw2 F Uw' F R Dw' U2 B F2 Uw2 R2 Bw2 L' Lw2 R2 Dw' L D2 Uw' Fw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=4 / dUdU u=-2,d=-5 / ddUU u=-5,d=-1 / UdUd u=-3,d=4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-4 / UUdd
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=2 / dUdU u=-3,d=5 / ddUU u=-5,d=3 / UdUd u=3,d=3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-2 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=5 / dUdU u=3,d=-5 / ddUU u=-5,d=-2 / UdUd u=-4,d=-1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=2 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=0 / dUdU u=-1,d=-3 / ddUU u=4,d=6 / UdUd u=0,d=6 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-4 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=-1 / dUdU u=4,d=3 / ddUU u=0,d=6 / UdUd u=2,d=-1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-1 / dddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' L' U' B R L r'
*2. *L' U' R L U' B U' R l r b u
*3. *U' L B' U R U L R l' r b
*4. *B U' B' U' L' R U' R l' r' u
*5. *U R L' U L' U' R U B' l b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, -3) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (-5, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, 4)
*2. *(0, -4) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (-3, 3) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (0, -4)
*3. *(4, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (0, 1) / (-4, 3)
*4. *(4, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (6, 2) / (6, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -2)
*5. *(-3, -1) / (4, -2) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 4)

*Skewb*
*1. *L U R' D R' L' R' D
*2. *D' R L' U R D R' U'
*3. *R L' U' D' R D' U' R'
*4. *D' L R' L R D U' L'
*5. *L D R L' U R' D L'


----------



## gamegazerock (May 22, 2012)

square-1 (22.99), 20.13, (15.64), 19.26, 20.08 = 19.82


----------



## mycube (May 22, 2012)

2x2x2: (3.27) (3.88) 3.61 3.40 3.46 = 3.49
comment: wow.
3x3x3: (13.05) 12.97 12.58 12.03 (11.83) = 12.53
4x4x4: 54.97 (49.09) 51.77 49.55 (58.22) = 52.10
5x5x5: 1:53.47 1:53.81 (1:53.90) 1:51.38 (1:51.18) = 1:52.89
6x6x6: (3:36.75) 3:31.77 3:28.02 3:30.21 (3:15.68) = 3:30.00
7x7x7: 5:51.77 5:35.47 5:37.96 (5:52.65) (5:27.09) = 5:41.73
3x3x3 BLD: DNF 2:06.75 2:37.38 = 2:06.75
comment: single PB! Sub2 with OP is possible! 
3x3x3 Multi-BLD: 0/2 in 8:11.36
3x3x3 OH: (23.81) 24.68 25.91 (26.11) 24.58 = 25.06
2x2-4x4 Relay: 1:23.08
2x2-5x5 Relay: 3:29.34
Megaminx: (2:26.05) (2:00.06) 2:20.75 2:18.90 2:15.05 = 2:18.23
comment: sub2 fail 
Pyraminx: 14.02 13.06 (7.58) 11.25 (14.75) = 12.78

FMC: 31 HTM


Spoiler



first I found this linear solve:


Spoiler



F' D' U R B' R' F R U' R' U B' F2 U B2 L B D' B' - TXC
L' F L F' L D' L' D - EO
D' L2 D L D' L D - Sune
=32 Moves


But then I tried to switch after the TXC und found a 27(yeah bad) move Skeleton:

F' D' U R B' R' F R U' R' U B' F2 U B2 L B D' B' – TXC [19/19]

switch:
D' L D L F L F' L' – EO [8/27]

L3C:
F' D' U R B' R' F . R U' R' U B' F2 U B2 L B D' B' L F L' F' L' D' L' D
. = F' L2 F R F' L2 F R' [8-4/31]

Solution:
F' D' U R B' R' L2 F R F' L2 F U' R' U B' F2 U B2 L B D' B' L F L' F' L' D' L' D


----------



## Zaterlord (May 22, 2012)

2x2x2: 10.45, 12.10, 11.99, (12.31), (10.06) = 11,51
3x3x3: (35.78), (25.53), 29.76, 33.52, 32.41 = 31,90


----------



## Tao Yu (May 22, 2012)

3x3: 12.34, 11.87, (11.16), 12.33, (13.82) = 12.18
2x2: 3.40, 3.75, (3.17), (3.95), 3.75 = 3.63
2x2BLD: 25.03+, 55.33+, 23.40+ = 23.40


----------



## Reprobate (May 22, 2012)

2x2 - 13.68, 17.21, (9.33), (25.50), 14.11 = 15.00
3x3 - (46.45), 62.51, (68.66), 59.29, 67.49 = 63.10
4x4 - 4:17.70, (3:14.94), (4:25.57), 4:18.07, 3:38.79 = 4:04.85
5x5 - (4:57.61), 6:30.12, 5:23.29, 5:33.04, (DNF) = 5:48.82
6x6 - 10:06.50, (9:48.54), 10:45.50, 9:50.82, (11:13.92) = 10:14.31
7x7 - (13:33.11), 14:56.63, 14:54.95, (15:12.50), 14:40.24 = 14:50.61
3x3 OH - 2:37.69, (1:45.50), (DNF), 3:06.42, 2:32.40 = 2:45.50
2/3/4 Relay - 5:53.96
3/3/4/5 Relay - 11:33.30


----------



## uvafan (May 23, 2012)

3x3 - (23.73), 31.01, 28.64, 25.89, (36.35) = 28.51

First solve was a PLL Skip


----------



## cmhardw (May 23, 2012)

*3x3x3BLD:* 1:51.39 1:37.50 DNF


----------



## kinch2002 (May 23, 2012)

*FMC: 25 moves* L F R' L' D2 F2 U L2 U R2 U' L2 R U F2 U' L F' L2 U' L U' L' U2 L


Spoiler



Scramble:L D2 U2 L' D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L R' D L2 D' F U' B U2 R B' F2
Really easy solution. Skeleton found in <5 mins
2x2x2: L F R' L' D2 (5)
2x2x3: F2 U2* R2 U' R (10)
F2L: U F2 U' L F' L' (16)
Leave3C: L' U' L U' L' U2 L (22)

Insert U' L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 at * to cancel 5 moves
I didn't bother carrying on looking after finding that nice insertion (also had an obvious 23 move skeleton by using righty sune instead of lefty)

Solution: L F R' L' D2 F2 U L2 U R2 U' L2 R U F2 U' L F' L2 U' L U' L' U2 L


----------



## emolover (May 24, 2012)

*2x2*: 3.18
3.92, 2.48, 3.19, 3.58, 2.78
*3x3*: 12.90
12.29, 14.11, 11.21, 17.74, 12.31
*4x4*: 55.75
53.14, 59.33, 55.37, 47.77, 58.74
*5x5*: 1:41.18
1:35.23, 1:48.91, 1:24.35, 1:41.47, 1:46.84
*2BLD*: 13.96
DNF, 13.96, 15.94
*OH*: 23.52
21.77, 23.29, 23.68, 23.60, 25.12
*MTS*: 
1:07.86, 1:01.25, 1:10.77, 1:02.87, 1:06.16
*FMC*: 38


Spoiler



Scramble: L D2 U2 L' D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L R' D L2 D' F U' B U2 R B' F2

2x2x3: L F D2 L2 F2 L'*R' U R U' L2(11)
EO: U M' U' M L' U' L U R U' R' F' R' F R U(29)
L3C: r' U2 L' D2 L U2 L' D2 R2(38) [The y2 of one of my freestyle algs]

I was not intending on it being linear but nevertheless this is still my second be solution ever.


*2-4*: 1:12.21
*2-5*: 3:20.81


----------



## Sillas (May 24, 2012)

*2x2:* (3.78), (7.37), 6.35, 6.13, 6.01 = 6.16
*3x3:* 18.04, 15.82, (22.39), (13.31), 16.14 = 16.67
*3x3 OH:* 29.00, 38.76, (25.67), (39.15), 37.41 = 35.06


----------



## Ickenicke (May 25, 2012)

*3x3:* 13.88, 17.43, 16.40, 16.03, 18.06 = *16.62*
*Square-1:* 1:00.82, (33.75), 34.30, 36.02, (1:05.01) = *43.71* First one was hard cubehshape. Last one was 3 pops in the same solve


----------



## Guti (May 26, 2012)

2x2: 5.76, 3.99, 9.05, 6.56, 6.90=6.41
3x3: 29.18, 27.60, 25.58, 27.60, 26.92= 27.37
3x3 oh: 1:08.81, 1:16.20, 56.06, 55.82, 1:14.44=1:06.44


----------



## balloon6610 (May 26, 2012)

2x2 : DNS (My cube is broken  )
3x3 : 16.47 , 17.84 , 17.50, (18.07), (16.14) = 17.27 
Some solves with my new zhanchi 
Too lazy to do anything else


----------



## arcio1 (May 27, 2012)

*3x3*: 39.08, 32.45, 30.76, 27.70, 35.17 = *32.79* So slow

*3x3 OH*: 56.81, 1:04.79, 1:12.65, 57.85, 1:13.68 = *1:05.09*

*MegaMinx*: 2:27.58, 2:15.69, 2:58.15, 2:31.95, 2:28.58 = *2:29.37*


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (May 27, 2012)

3x3: 8.15, (10.78), (7.77), 9.06, 10.00=9.07
3x3oh: 14.84, 17.17, (14.81), 15.79, (17.34)=15.93
4x4: (36.87), 34.82, 34.98, (31.01), 35.64=35.15
5x5: (1:12.98), 59.24, 1:05.77, (54.80), 1:06.50=1:03.84(non lucky single)


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 29, 2012)

Preliminary results: yoinneroid, Mike & mycube on the podium .
Third week in a row!

*2x2x2*(35)

 3.18 emolover
 3.41 Daniel Liamitz
 3.42 xcuber99
 3.43 yoinneroid
 3.49 mycube
 3.50 cuberkid10
 3.63 Tao Yu
 4.26 CuberMan
 4.87 BlueDevil
 4.97 Divineskulls
 5.01 riley
 5.05 zaki
 5.13 Jaycee
 5.24 Skullush
 5.37 FinnGamer
 5.44 ThomasJE
 5.48 dinostef
 5.83 janelle
 6.04 CommaYou
 6.08 AndersB
 6.16 Sillas
 6.41 Guti
 6.49 Alcuber
 6.56 Mikel
 6.57 okayama
 6.63 comamycube
 6.85 mande
 6.98 Mike Hughey
 7.07 Kenneth Svendson
 7.39 MeshuggahX
 7.43 Schmidt
 7.69 brandbest1
 11.51 Zaterlord
 15.00 Reprobate
 22.66 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(45)

 9.07 asiahyoo1997
 10.18 yoinneroid
 10.76 CuberMan
 11.67 dinostef
 12.18 Tao Yu
 12.36 Daniel Liamitz
 12.53 mycube
 12.82 cuberkid10
 12.90 emolover
 13.55 riley
 14.21 brynt97
 14.46 xcuber99
 15.59 zaki
 16.23 Skullush
 16.62 Ickenicke
 16.67 Sillas
 16.81 CommaYou
 16.97 Jaycee
 16.97 BlueDevil
 17.08 Kenneth Svendson
 17.17 AndersB
 17.20 janelle
 17.25 Divineskulls
 17.27 balloon6610
 17.31 mande
 19.15 comamycube
 19.58 FinnGamer
 19.59 MeshuggahX
 20.72 brandbest1
 21.60 Mikel
 22.20 Mike Hughey
 22.36 already1329
 24.47 snorri orn
 25.35 Alcuber
 25.44 ThomasJE
 26.99 Schmidt
 27.37 Guti
 28.51 uvafan
 30.34 Outsmash
 31.90 Zaterlord
 32.79 arcio1
 39.22 hfsdo
 39.29 hcfong
 40.85 MatsBergsten
 1:03.10 Reprobate
*4x4x4*(25)

 35.15 asiahyoo1997
 40.68 yoinneroid
 49.24 CuberMan
 52.10 mycube
 55.75 emolover
 56.01 zaki
 59.43 dinostef
 1:01.54 xcuber99
 1:02.61 Daniel Liamitz
 1:07.85 riley
 1:08.07 Divineskulls
 1:17.81 AndersB
 1:18.76 Jaycee
 1:22.11 janelle
 1:22.33 brandbest1
 1:22.51 MeshuggahX
 1:23.08 comamycube
 1:23.12 Mike Hughey
 1:25.57 Kenneth Svendson
 1:31.01 BlueDevil
 2:11.17 Schmidt
 2:21.11 ThomasJE
 2:37.30 MatsBergsten
 4:04.85 Reprobate
 DNF Skullush
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:03.84 asiahyoo1997
 1:22.28 yoinneroid
 1:41.18 emolover
 1:48.05 CuberMan
 1:52.89 mycube
 1:55.91 AustinReed
 2:11.99 Skullush
 2:14.50 riley
 2:22.64 xcuber99
 2:24.09 AndersB
 2:35.32 Mike Hughey
 2:37.44 Daniel Liamitz
 2:47.29 Jaycee
 3:00.57 MeshuggahX
 3:16.56 FinnGamer
 3:21.10 Kenneth Svendson
 4:12.15 Schmidt
 5:20.36 MatsBergsten
 5:48.82 Reprobate
*6x6x6*(5)

 3:30.00 mycube
 3:45.22 AustinReed
 5:05.34 Mike Hughey
 5:16.70 riley
10:14.27 Reprobate
*7x7x7*(3)

 5:41.73 mycube
 7:08.49 Mike Hughey
14:50.61 Reprobate
*3x3 one handed*(27)

 15.93 asiahyoo1997
 16.82 yoinneroid
 18.39 CuberMan
 20.58 Daniel Liamitz
 22.70 brynt97
 23.03 xcuber99
 23.52 emolover
 24.79 Skullush
 25.06 mycube
 26.90 dinostef
 29.16 AustinReed
 33.16 zaki
 33.64 AndersB
 34.07 mande
 34.83 Jaycee
 35.06 Sillas
 35.19 riley
 35.33 MeshuggahX
 39.91 Kenneth Svendson
 42.09 Mike Hughey
 1:01.90 FinnGamer
 1:02.49 ThomasJE
 1:03.26 Schmidt
 1:05.10 arcio1
 1:06.44 Guti
 1:29.67 hfsdo
 2:45.50 Reprobate
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 2:01.47 Kenneth Svendson
 2:07.74 Mike Hughey
 3:12.31 AndersB
 3:22.01 riley
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 12.68 CuberMan
 13.96 emolover
 18.68 Mike Hughey
 22.16 yoinneroid
 23.40 Tao Yu
 28.69 MatsBergsten
 35.77 xcuber99
 37.91 Jaycee
 54.20 AndersB
 59.82 riley
 1:05.33 Schmidt
 DNF Mikel
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 1:19.02 Mike Hughey
 1:36.24 MatsBergsten
 1:37.50 cmhardw
 1:42.50 Skullush
 2:03.31 Jaycee
 2:05.23 yoinneroid
 2:05.87 CuberMan
 2:06.75 mycube
 2:29.27 riley
 2:53.11 xcuber99
 DNF Mikel
 DNF Schmidt
 DNF brandbest1
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 6:32.02 Mike Hughey
 7:16.82 yoinneroid
 7:25.52 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jaycee
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

14:01.27 Mike Hughey
17:20.12 MatsBergsten
23:03.56 yoinneroid
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF xcuber99
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

9/9 (43:34)  yoinneroid
6/8 (38:39)  Mike Hughey
3/3 ( 9:40)  Skullush
3/3 (12:27)  Jaycee
0/2 ( 8:11)  mycube
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 1:05.63 emolover
 1:18.84 Mike Hughey
 1:26.10 Jaycee
 2:19.41 xcuber99
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 1:04.11 yoinneroid
 1:12.21 emolover
 1:14.38 CuberMan
 1:19.65 Daniel Liamitz
 1:23.08 mycube
 1:23.13 riley
 1:27.25 zaki
 1:29.02 xcuber99
 1:34.19 Jaycee
 1:55.78 BlueDevil
 2:05.28 Mike Hughey
 2:18.98 MeshuggahX
 2:47.21 ThomasJE
 3:32.09 Schmidt
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 2:30.55 yoinneroid
 3:02.46 zaki
 3:20.81 emolover
 3:29.34 mycube
 4:05.38 riley
 4:10.87 Jaycee
 4:23.57 Daniel Liamitz
 4:51.66 Mike Hughey
*Magic*(7)

 1.19 xcuber99
 1.28 AndersB
 1.43 BlueDevil
 1.59 zaki
 1.62 riley
 1.67 Mikel
 2.39 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(5)

 3.60 zaki
 3.60 BlueDevil
 3.72 Mike Hughey
 3.87 Mikel
 4.64 riley
*Skewb*(4)

 20.11 Mike Hughey
 23.06 AndersB
 26.56 riley
 30.71 Schmidt
*Clock*(5)

 10.66 comamycube
 11.68 yoinneroid
 15.99 Mike Hughey
 16.00 zaki
 16.12 CuberMan
*Pyraminx*(19)

 6.54 Skullush
 7.07 yoinneroid
 8.02 Daniel Liamitz
 8.30 zaki
 9.18 BlueDevil
 9.34 Alcuber
 9.56 CuberMan
 10.04 Jaycee
 10.21 comamycube
 10.76 riley
 10.86 Kenneth Svendson
 11.32 xcuber99
 12.16 brandbest1
 12.20 ThomasJE
 12.78 mycube
 14.18 AndersB
 14.85 dinostef
 16.45 Schmidt
 16.59 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:29.36 Divineskulls
 1:43.67 yoinneroid
 1:59.41 xcuber99
 2:08.99 AndersB
 2:18.23 mycube
 2:22.29 Daniel Liamitz
 2:29.37 arcio1
 3:08.86 Mike Hughey
*Square-1*(12)

 19.82 gamegazerock
 33.70 comamycube
 36.00 BlueDevil
 36.05 yoinneroid
 40.29 brandbest1
 41.94 Mike Hughey
 43.71 Ickenicke
 46.07 Skullush
 47.98 janelle
 59.80 AndersB
 2:01.54 Schmidt
 2:07.26 hfsdo
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

25 kinch2002
30 okayama
30 Jaycee
31 mycube
35 Mike Hughey
38 emolover
58 FinnGamer
DNF  guusrs

*Contest results*

310 yoinneroid
260 Mike Hughey
234 mycube
212 CuberMan
210 xcuber99
208 emolover
187 Jaycee
186 riley
185 Daniel Liamitz
163 Skullush
159 zaki
144 AndersB
132 asiahyoo1997
119 BlueDevil
116 dinostef
90 Kenneth Svendson
86 Tao Yu
85 Divineskulls
83 comamycube
78 FinnGamer
73 cuberkid10
73 MeshuggahX
72 Schmidt
71 janelle
69 MatsBergsten
68 brandbest1
66 Sillas
66 ThomasJE
65 brynt97
53 mande
51 CommaYou
50 AustinReed
49 Mikel
46 Alcuber
44 Ickenicke
40 Reprobate
35 Guti
30 okayama
25 balloon6610
22 arcio1
18 kinch2002
18 hfsdo
17 already1329
16 gamegazerock
16 cmhardw
16 snorri orn
14 Zaterlord
11 uvafan
11 guusrs
10 Outsmash
6 hcfong


----------



## Jaycee (May 29, 2012)

Late results (I already have 2-4, 3BLD, and OH entered) :

*5x5* : 2:49.09, (2:57.48), (2:36.39), 2:42.71, 2:50.08 = *2:47.29*
*2BLD* : DNF, DNF, 37.91 (safety solve ) = *37.91*
*4BLD* : DNF, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
*MBLD : 3/3 in 12:27.98*
*3x3 MTS* : (1:29.87), (1:18.31), 1:28.54, 1:24.09, 1:25.66 = *1:26.10*
*234 : 1:34.19*
*2345 : 4:10.87*
*Pyra* : 9.24, (8.24), (12.70), 9.96, 10.92 = *10.04*


Spoiler: FMC



Scramble : L D2 U2 L' D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L R' D L2 D' F U' B U2 R B' F2
Solution : L2 B2 L' F L B2 R' U L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U R F U2 D F' U2 B' U F U' B U' D' L' U L

L * F R' L U L2 D2 // 2x2x2
F2 U' R2 U R // 2x2x3
F U2 D F' U' ** F D' U2 L' U L // leave 4 corners

Insert at * : L B2 L' F L B2 L' F' (5 moves cancel)
Insert at ** : U' B' U F U' B U F' (4 moves cancel)

These insertions were way to easy. The first is a mirror of a comm I've already learn for BH, and the second is just anti-Niklas. I would'nt be surprised if these were the best possible insertions.


= *30 moves*

EDIT : Crap. Mats must've posted results while I was typing up mine.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 29, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Late results
> EDIT : Crap. Mats must've posted results while I was typing up mine.



Nemas problemas


----------



## Cubenovice (May 29, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> These insertions were way to easy. The first is a mirror of a comm I've already learn for BH, and the second is just anti-Niklas. I would'nt be surprised if these were the best possible insertions.



Actually: good insertions are the easiest to find 
You have multiple places to fit them into the skeleton as you can "roll over" the commutator between the first and last cancelling move, this decreases the chance of looking over them.


----------

